# Top 10 Films (Estimated) (5/31-6/2_



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

1. ``The Sum of All Fears,'' $31.2 million. (NEW)
2. ``Star Wars: Episode II — Attack of the Clones,'' 20.7 million. ($232 million)
3. ``Spider-Man,'' $14.5 million. ($354 million)
4. ``Undercover Brother,'' $12.1 million. (NEW)
5. ``Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron,'' $10.7 million. 
6. ``Insomnia,'' $9.8 million. 
7. ``Enough,'' $6.8 million. 
8. ``About a Boy,'' $4.1 million. 
9. ``Unfaithful,'' $3 million. 
10. ``The New Guy,'' $1.5 million.


----------

